# some fun with old pics



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some new edits of pics taken with my first digital camera - a Pentax 2Mp point and shoot :grin:

These were taken a number of years ago while on a trip around the SE coast of NSW to Victoria. Wollongong is/was another steelmaking town similar to Newcastle but it does boast a large Buddhist temple and monastery, the temple, like many Buddhist temples is built on a hill so lots of steps, symbolic I suppose of the tiers of the world and/or stages to achieve Nirvana (and not the Seattle grunge band, I have their CD, that was easy :laugh The last one was just some tinkering in Photoshop - the original was silhouetted against the sunlight


----------

